# ارجوكم .. اقبل ايديكم وارجلكم إن اردتم .. كفوا عن هذا الهراء  !!!



## قبطى حقيقى (8 يناير 2007)

اعزائى ... اعضاء منتديات الكنيسة العربية ( مسيحيين ومسلمين ) 

هذه رسالتى التى قد تكون الأخيرة إليكم 
والتى ترددت كثيراً فى كتابتها 
لإدراكى التام انها قد تتسبب فى سيل لا ينتهى من المعاتبات وكلمات اللوم على قسوتى وصراحتى المُجحفة 
ولأننى اعرف اننى كمن يضرب جرس كنيسة فى السعودية او يدعو الناس لصلاه القداس فى افغانستان 

ما اود ان اقوله ان ما يحدث هنا مؤلم 
ومقزز 
وتشمئز منه الأنفس 
واكثر ما يثير الأشمئزاز حقاً هو ان يحدث كل هذا تحت عنوان 

*منتديات الكنيسة العربية *

يا لها من مأساه 
وياله من شىء موجع 
ومؤلم 

ومع احترامى لكافة الأعضاء ههنا 
انتم تضيعون اوقاتكم هنا 
ونصيحتى لكم ان كانت اوقاتاً ثمينة لديكم كفوا عن هذا الهراء وتفرغوا لشىء اكثر نفعاً لكم ولغيركم 
ما تفعلونه هنا هراء وإضاعة للوقت 
كفوا عن المحادثات الغبية والسخيفة واجتنبوا اياها 
ام انكم وبمعنى عامى اخر ( عالم فاضية ) ... !! 

عما تدافعون وماذا تحاولون ان تثبتوا 
الحق  ؟! 
وهل يُثبت الحق بباطل الكلمات 
النور ؟!
محاوراتكم كلها ظلمة 
الهداية ؟!
ابحث عن طوق نجاتك اولاً ثم عد ونج اخرون 
و ... 

كلماتى كلها تضيع 
حقاً كلها تضيع ولا اجد ما اقوله إذ اشعر ببئس محاولاتى لأصلاح ما افسدتموه 
لقد ضاعت كل معانى الأحترام بيننا جميعاً 
ابسط ما يجب ان نتعلمه من احترام الأخر 
احترام عقيدته 
وحريته فى معتقده هذا
كل هذا ضاع 

اضاع العرب 14 قرن من الزمان فى الدعوة ومحاولات بائسة لهداية الأخر الكافر الضال 
واضاعونا معهم 
وها نحن تعلمنا منهم 
لنستمر فى دائرة الضياع 

العالم يتقدم ويتقدم ونحن هنا مازلنا قابعون فى الجب السفلى 
فى المتكأ الأخير 
فى الصفوف الأخيرة
مازلنا ندافع عن معتقداتنا ضد عدو وهمى 
ندافع عن الله 
وكأنه يحتاج إلى من يحميه 
ويحمى كلماته 

بئس المصير لنا جميعاً لو استمرت حالتنا هذه 

لابد وان نبحث عما يفيد 
لابد وان نتعلم ان نحترم بعضنا البعض 
لابد وان نتعلم ان نحترم معتقداتنا 
وإن اختلفنا 
نبقى متحابين 

لك ان تتكلم وعليك ان تتكلم حسناً
وإن لم تستطيع اصمت 
وعن الصمت 
لن تندم قط ​


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (8 يناير 2007)

مش فاهم قصدك ياجورج


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (8 يناير 2007)

avamina قال:


> مش فاهم قصدك ياجورج




*كل ما يحدث يا عزيزى مينا من تعديات باللفظ على معتقد الأخر والأخر نفسه 
الأسلوب الذى لا يوصف الا بالمنحط والمتدنى 
والذى لا يمت للمسيح ولا للمسيحية بصلة هو ما اقصد 
لقد اشرت قبلاً إلى ان المسيح يجدف على اسمه بسببنا 
ومازلت مُصراً 
نحن نضيع اوقاتنا 
ونضيع انفسنا 
ونضيع اخرون 
بكل هذه الحوارات والمجادلات الغبية والسخيفة 
ارجو ان تكون فهمت ما اقصد *​


----------



## REDEMPTION (8 يناير 2007)

جورج شكرى قال:


> اعزائى ... اعضاء منتديات الكنيسة العربية ( مسيحيين ومسلمين ) ​
> 
> هذه رسالتى التى قد تكون الأخيرة إليكم
> والتى ترددت كثيراً فى كتابتها
> ...


 

*+*


*سلام ونعمه ..*

*الاخ الحبيب جورج شكرى ..*

*يبدوا أن بيننا ما يسمى بتوارد الخواطر يا صديقى .. *

*أوافقك على كل (( حرف )) نطقت به .. لانى فى الحقيقه .. قد (( سمعت )) هذه الكلمات و هى صادرة من أعماق قلبك ..*

*أوافقك تماماً اخى الحبيب*


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (8 يناير 2007)

اوكى ياجماعه انا فهمت على فكره انا اسف على الصوره القذره دى انا هغيرها ولونها صوره حموشى...


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (8 يناير 2007)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> 
> *سلام ونعمه ..*
> ...



*عزيزى  REDEMPTION

اوحشتنى كثيراً يا عزيزى 
قد لا تصدقنى ان قلت لك ان دمعة ساخنة انحدرت من عينى فى احدى المرات التى كنت اتابع فيها الجدل السخيف الذى دار فى احدى الموضوعات 
اى اضطراب شعرت به .. !! 
اى حزن .. !! 
اى الم .. !! 
ما يحدث هنا هو مأساه بالفعل ولابد من ايقافها بكل ما نملك من قوه 
واقل ما يمكن عمله هو اقامة جبهة معتدلة ومجابهة ومناهضة لكل اسلوب وحوار متدنى 
وسامحونى ان غادرت المكان إن لم ننجح فى ذلك 
ما يحدث هنا جريمة بحق مسيحنا ومسيحيتنا 
ولن اشترك بها 
وارجوكم الا تشتركوا *​


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (8 يناير 2007)

avamina قال:


> اوكى ياجماعه انا فهمت على فكره انا اسف على الصوره القذره دى انا هغيرها ولونها صوره حموشى...



*هذه اعظم استجابة يا افامينا 
تصفيق حار وحاد لك 
انت شخص عظيم لا تتكلم فقط بل وتفعل 
انا سعيد جداً بضربة البداية تلك 
طوبى 
ونعماً لك 
يا افامينا​ *


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (8 يناير 2007)

> هذه اعظم استجابة يا افامينا
> تصفيق حار وحاد لك
> انت شخص عظيم لا تتكلم فقط بل وتفعل
> انا سعيد جداً بضربة البداية تلك
> ...


هههههههههه ايه الناس اللى مابتصدق دى..!!!!!!!


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (8 يناير 2007)

*



			هههههههههه ايه الناس اللى مابتصدق دى..!!!!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

!*​
*وهل كنت تسخر ؟! وتستخف بكلامى
شكراً يا عزيزى 
المسيحى
عذراً لطيبة قلبى 
وسذاجتى​ *


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (8 يناير 2007)

*اشترك معك يا عزيزى فى هذا النداء* 

*نداء إلى كل " إنسان " بمنتدانا الحبيب .. لن نسمح بأى تطاول على عقيدة الآخر .. و ليكن حوارنا .. بمحبة .. وهدوء وعقل .. 
الرجاء .. الرجاء .. الالتزام من الطرفين *​


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (8 يناير 2007)

جورج انا اسف بس والله ياحبيبى مش قصدى اضايقك


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (8 يناير 2007)

[جورج انا بعتلك رساله على الخاص ياريت ترد عليه متحسسنيش بالذنب انا بعتزر ليك قدام الاعضاء كلهم ده مكنش قصدى خااااااااالص بجد....


----------



## REDEMPTION (8 يناير 2007)

*+*

*الحبيب جورج شكرى* 




جورج شكرى قال:


> *عزيزى REDEMPTION*​
> 
> *اوحشتنى كثيراً يا عزيزى *
> ​






أنت بالاكثر أخى الحبيب 



*



قد لا تصدقنى ان قلت لك ان دمعة ساخنة انحدرت من عينى فى احدى المرات التى كنت اتابع فيها الجدل السخيف الذى دار فى احدى الموضوعات 
اى اضطراب شعرت به .. !! 
اى حزن .. !! 
اى الم .. !! 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
كلنا هذا الرجل صدقنى .. ألم أقل لك أنه (( توارد خواطر )) .. أضف إليها .. ومشاعر أيضاً 

**



ما يحدث هنا هو مأساه بالفعل ولابد من ايقافها بكل ما نملك من قوه 
واقل ما يمكن عمله هو اقامة جبهة معتدلة ومجابهة ومناهضة لكل اسلوب وحوار متدنى 
وسامحونى ان غادرت المكان إن لم ننجح فى ذلك 
ما يحدث هنا جريمة بحق مسيحنا ومسيحيتنا 
ولن اشترك بها 

وارجوكم الا تشتركوا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

أحياناً ينتابنا هذا الشعور .. وهو الرحيل .. و لكن بقليل من التفكير الهادىء السليم .. نجد أنه بالاضافه إلى أننا لن نقوى على الابتعاد عن المنتدى .. فليس هذا أيضاً حل عملى .. فإن كان هناك بعض الاصوات مثلك ومثل الحبيب ماى روك والحبيب مينا وغيرهم .. هى أصوات حُره واقعيه مملؤة بالإيمان  .. ترحل .. فمن يُغّير المساوىء إلى إيجابيات و يعلن كلمة الله بالاسلوب اللائق لها ؟ 

كنيستنا تحتاج منا الكثير أخى الحبيب .. و أقصد منتدانا هذا .. تحتاج بذل الكثير من العرق .. و الجهد .. و الصبر .. و الاهم .. الحب *​


----------



## الحوت (8 يناير 2007)

جورج شكرى قال:


> *اشترك معك يا عزيزى فى هذا النداء*
> 
> *نداء إلى كل " إنسان " بمنتدانا الحبيب .. لن نسمح بأى تطاول على عقيدة الآخر .. و ليكن حوارنا .. بمحبة .. وهدوء وعقل ..
> الرجاء .. الرجاء .. الالتزام من الطرفين *​



*تحياتي استاذ جورج

انا والله عارف ان الموضوع هذا خاص بي شخصيا بس صدقني السبب ليس انا بل هم "المسلمين"

نناقشهم ونضع لهم ادله وبراهين من القران والتفاسير والاحاديث والفتاوي وشهادات الشيوخ والازهر وهو يقومون بالذهاب لمنتدياتهم الاسلامية لقص اجزاء من الكتاب المقدس الذي قام بتفسيرة مشرفي منتدياتهم الاسلامية من وحي خيالهم لانهم لا يجرأون الى لذهاب الى تفسير الكتاب المقدس واقوال الاباء لان هذا لا يتطابق مع التفاسير الدنسة التي يردون نسبها للكتاب المقدس .

شي مقزز فعلا .

وعندما تحاورهم ولا يعرفون الرد يقومون بالسب والشتم ونسب السفالات للسيد المسيح والكتاب المقدس !!!

فماذا تريد ان اجيب على مثل هؤلاء ؟؟؟

هل اسكت على ما بنسبوه للسيد المسيح والكتاب المقدس من سفالات فقط لانهم عاجزين على الرد على ما يحوية دينهم والتي نأتيهم به من كتبهم وتفاسيرهم وقرانهم واحاديهم ومفتيهم واقوال شيوخهم ؟

لماذا لا يحاورنا بالمثل بالادله والبراهين ؟

فلو يفعلوا هذا لاصبح الحوار محترم بين الطرفين ولكنهم للاسف لا يردون الا تفاسير شيوخهم ومشرفي منتدياتهم الاسلامية للكتاب المقدس والاقتباسات التي يقتبسونها من المنحرفين عن المسيحيه لغاية في نفس يعقوب :smil12: 


وانت ترى اذا اتيناهم من شي من الشيعة يأخذون بالصراخ والاعتراض .. يا سبحان الله :dntknw: 
*


----------



## My Rock (9 يناير 2007)

جورج شكرى قال:


> اعزائى ... اعضاء منتديات الكنيسة العربية ( مسيحيين ومسلمين ) ​
> 
> هذه رسالتى التى قد تكون الأخيرة إليكم
> والتى ترددت كثيراً فى كتابتها
> ...




​
​سلام و نعمة رب المجد
اولا اعتب انك وجهت الرسالة للمسلمين و المسيحيين
كان الاجدر ان نوجهها للمسيحيين فقط... نعم للمسيحيين فقط
لان بحسب مسيحنا و تعاليمه لم يعلمنا ان نهين الاخر او نستهين من فكره
فالمسيح لم يستهن بفكر اليهود او حتى الفريسيين ابدا, بل ارشدهم للحق بدون اساءة و بدون تجريح
افلا نتبع اسلوب المسيح يا احبة؟ نعم؟ متى؟
سنة جديدة طلت علينا, دعنوا نبدأها بمحبة المسيح اللامشروطة!​ 



> ما اود ان اقوله ان ما يحدث هنا مؤلم
> ومقزز
> وتشمئز منه الأنفس
> واكثر ما يثير الأشمئزاز حقاً هو ان يحدث كل هذا تحت عنوان





> *منتديات الكنيسة العربية *​
> يا لها من مأساه
> وياله من شىء موجع
> ومؤلم​
> ​



​فعلا شئ محزن... شئ يبكي... ان نرى في بعض المواضيع, كيف نهين الاخر لانه لا يتفق معنا في الرأي او العقيدة... لا يا احبة, هذا ليس مسيحنا و هذا ليس ايماننا

جادل, ناقش, حاور اثبت انك صح و هو غلق, لكن بأسلوب مسيحي
فبعض الاساليب التي اراها, هي اساليب اسلامية
اذا لا نقبل ان نحاورهم لطريقتهم الغبية, فهل نناقشهم بنفس الغباء؟

و اسألك, كل تعتقد انك ستربح نفس اذا سبيت محمد او القرأن؟

لا يا عزيزي

اذا ما هو هدفك؟ راجع نفسك يا مسيحي!​



> ومع احترامى لكافة الأعضاء ههنا
> انتم تضيعون اوقاتكم هنا
> ونصيحتى لكم ان كانت اوقاتاً ثمينة لديكم كفوا عن هذا الهراء وتفرغوا لشىء اكثر نفعاً لكم ولغيركم
> ما تفعلونه هنا هراء وإضاعة للوقت
> ...


 


وصف رائع... نعم انها مضيعة وقت, لان ردك و من الان فصاعدا لن يبقى يوم او يومين الى ان يصله مقص الادارة ليبتره...

قبل ما ادخل الموضوع هذا حذفت ال 150 رد في مواضيع مختلفة و هكذا سيكون الحال

اسمع المسيح يهمس و يقول, هناك امل ان نرجع و نتوب عن اي اساءة قدمناها... نعم في امل... و البداية هي الان..

سلام و نعمة...


----------



## My Rock (9 يناير 2007)

riyad قال:


> *هل اسكت على ما بنسبوه للسيد المسيح والكتاب المقدس من سفالات فقط لانهم عاجزين على الرد على ما يحوية دينهم والتي نأتيهم به من كتبهم وتفاسيرهم وقرانهم واحاديهم ومفتيهم واقوال شيوخهم ؟*


 
لا تسكت, و لن نسكت
لكن ان اساء للمسيح, في خاصية التبليغ عن رد و المشرف سيتكفل بالامر
و ان كان موضوعه استفساري فسنرد للنعمة

لكن نرد الاساءة بالاساءة فهذه مضيعة وقت, لان كل الاساءات ستحذف من الان فصاعدا
بغض النظر عن الطرف

سلام و نعمة


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (9 يناير 2007)

> لا تسكت, و لن نسكت
> لكن ان اساء للمسيح, في خاصية التبليغ عن رد و المشرف سيتكفل بالامر
> و ان كان موضوعه استفساري فسنرد للنعمة
> 
> ...


خلاص ياروك وانا اول واحد وربنا يسهل ويبقى مفيش حد يحرق دمنا....
بس لو فيه موضوع ممكن يدايقهم نعمل اييييييييييييييييييه ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (9 يناير 2007)

avamina قال:


> خلاص ياروك وانا اول واحد وربنا يسهل ويبقى مفيش حد يحرق دمنا....
> بس لو فيه موضوع ممكن يدايقهم نعمل اييييييييييييييييييه ؟؟؟؟؟


 

حبيبي افا مينا

خلي المسيح يكون المعيار

نحن نعرف ان المسلم لن يرضى ان قلت له ان المسيح هو الله و ان المسيح صلب

لكن هل معناة هذا اذا المسلم لا يطيق الموضوع هذا يعني بلاش منه؟

لا حبيي, خلي كل واحد فينا يخلي المسيح امامه و يخليه معياره في مواضيعه
رد و كلك امتلاء بالروح القدس
خليك واثق ان ردك هذا المسيح موافق عليه قبل ما ترسله...

و ربنا يعطينا نعمة و بركة لنسير حسبة مشيئته الصالحة

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Basilius (9 يناير 2007)

انا عاوز اقول حاجة 
انة اعجبتني جدا جدا جدا  ردود الاستاذ الفاضل ماي روك في هذا الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك استاذ ماي روك 
-------------
صديقى 
اعتقد اننا كلنا ندخل هنا لخدمة الرب و ليس مضيعة للوقت 
نناقش و نجادل و ناتي بدليل و نكتب و نتعب 
اخونا المسلم يعتبر قراتنا لكتبة و اتياننا بدليل منها على انة تعدي و اساءة 
اعتقد ان ناقل الكفر ليس بكافر كما يقولون 
ربنا يبارككم جميعا


----------



## حازم (9 يناير 2007)

*تقديرى لك يا من تتصف بالصدق والصفاء مع نفسك  (جورج شكرى)
هل اشكرك.........بل تستحق اكثر من ذلك
انت على حق فيما قلت وهو فى عقلى وقلبى 
واحترامى الشديد لهذه الكلمات الصادقه*


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (9 يناير 2007)

> جورج انا اسف بس والله ياحبيبى مش قصدى اضايقك



*انا اللى اسف يا صديقى 
اسف جداً اننى اشعرتك ولو للحظة بالذنب 
لكن كلة للخير 
كل ما فى الأمر اننى قد تركت المنتدى قبل ان ارى مداخلاتك هذه 
انت شخص طيب 
ومرهف الحس 
ومازلت مصر انك عظيم ولك الطوبى 
وعلى فكرة توقيعك الأن جميل جداً 
ومن اجمل التوقيعات التى رآيتها فى المنتدى​ *


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (9 يناير 2007)

riyad قال:


> *تحياتي استاذ جورج
> 
> انا والله عارف ان الموضوع هذا خاص بي شخصيا بس صدقني السبب ليس انا بل هم "المسلمين"
> 
> ...



*تحية مماثلة لك يا رياض 
لا تأخذ الموضوع بمحمل شخصى هو موضوع عام 
للجميع اولهم انا 

واحب ان اقول لك انه لا يعنينا اسلوبهم .. هم احرار 
لهم ان ينسبوا للمسيح ما يريدون 
لهم ان يتهموا الكتاب المقدس بالتحريف 
هم احرار 
المسيح 
والكتاب المقدس 
قادرين على دحض هذه الأفتراءت 
الله لا يحتاج إلى من يحميه
او يدافع عنه 
هو القادر على كل شىء 
ولا يترك نفسه بل شاهد 

وهل ان تظن ردك هذا قد يُنهى الأمور 
هل يُجدى ؟!
ان وصدقنى يزيد الأمر سوءاً 
ولا يجدى نفعاً 
ويعطى صورة سيئة عن مسيحنا ومسيحيتنا 
ثم الأدهى يا سيدى هو اسلوب الرد 
( النكاح - المحمديين - المفاخذة - الحقير - النجس .... الخ "
اين المسيح من كل هذا ؟! 
نحن نرتكب ذنب عظيم 
وصمتنا هو افضل الحلول 

واكرر لك ان تتكلم وعليك ان تتكلم حسناً ​*


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (9 يناير 2007)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> *الحبيب جورج شكرى*
> 
> ...



*صدقت يا عزيزى 
وكل ما وددت ان اقوله اننا سنحاول 
وسنكرر المحاولة 
وإن فشلنا ولا اتمنى 
ولا اتوقع الفشل 
فأننى وكما قلت لن اشترك فى هذه الجريمة 
ولن اصمت عليها *​


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (9 يناير 2007)

> سلام و نعمة رب المجد
> اولا اعتب انك وجهت الرسالة للمسلمين و المسيحيين
> كان الاجدر ان نوجهها للمسيحيين فقط... نعم للمسيحيين فقط
> لان بحسب مسيحنا و تعاليمه لم يعلمنا ان نهين الاخر او نستهين من فكره
> ...



*عتابك فى محله 
لكننى قد فعلت 
وعرضت الأمر فى منتدى الأعضاء المباركون 
ولا انكر ان ثمة صدى 
لكنه كان ضعيفاً 
وغير مُرضى 
وانحصرت المشاركات فى بضعة مداخلات 
وانا الذى اتمنى مشاركة كل الأعضاء المباركون 
وكل المشرفين

ولقد صدقت ها هى سنه جديدة 
وبداية جديدة 
يجب ان تكون 2007 هى البداية الحقيقية لمنتديات الكنيسة العربية​ *


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (9 يناير 2007)

*my rock *

*هكذا تكون البدايات الحقيقية *




> لان بحسب مسيحنا و تعاليمه لم يعلمنا ان نهين الاخر او نستهين من فكره
> فالمسيح لم يستهن بفكر اليهود او حتى الفريسيين ابدا, بل ارشدهم للحق بدون اساءة و بدون تجريح
> افلا نتبع اسلوب المسيح يا احبة؟ نعم؟ متى؟
> سنة جديدة طلت علينا, دعنوا نبدأها بمحبة المسيح اللامشروطة!


​
*



			فعلا شئ محزن... شئ يبكي... ان نرى في بعض المواضيع, كيف نهين الاخر لانه لا يتفق معنا في الرأي او العقيدة... لا يا احبة, هذا ليس مسيحنا و هذا ليس ايماننا

جادل, ناقش, حاور اثبت انك صح و هو غلق, لكن بأسلوب مسيحي
فبعض الاساليب التي اراها, هي اساليب اسلامية
اذا لا نقبل ان نحاورهم لطريقتهم الغبية, فهل نناقشهم بنفس الغباء؟

و اسألك, كل تعتقد انك ستربح نفس اذا سبيت محمد او القرأن؟

لا يا عزيزي

اذا ما هو هدفك؟ راجع نفسك يا مسيحي!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*



			وصف رائع... نعم انها مضيعة وقت, لان ردك و من الان فصاعدا لن يبقى يوم او يومين الى ان يصله مقص الادارة ليبتره...

قبل ما ادخل الموضوع هذا حذفت ال 150 رد في مواضيع مختلفة و هكذا سيكون الحال

اسمع المسيح يهمس و يقول, هناك امل ان نرجع و نتوب عن اي اساءة قدمناها... نعم في امل... و البداية هي الان..

سلام و نعمة...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*



			لا تسكت, و لن نسكت
لكن ان اساء للمسيح, في خاصية التبليغ عن رد و المشرف سيتكفل بالامر
و ان كان موضوعه استفساري فسنرد للنعمة

لكن نرد الاساءة بالاساءة فهذه مضيعة وقت, لان كل الاساءات ستحذف من الان فصاعدا
بغض النظر عن الطرف

سلام و نعمة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*



			خلي المسيح يكون المعيار

نحن نعرف ان المسلم لن يرضى ان قلت له ان المسيح هو الله و ان المسيح صلب

لكن هل معناة هذا اذا المسلم لا يطيق الموضوع هذا يعني بلاش منه؟

لا حبيي, خلي كل واحد فينا يخلي المسيح امامه و يخليه معياره في مواضيعه
رد و كلك امتلاء بالروح القدس
خليك واثق ان ردك هذا المسيح موافق عليه قبل ما ترسله...

و ربنا يعطينا نعمة و بركة لنسير حسبة مشيئته الصالحة

سلام و نعمة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (9 يناير 2007)

حازم قال:


> *تقديرى لك يا من تتصف بالصدق والصفاء مع نفسك  (جورج شكرى)
> هل اشكرك.........بل تستحق اكثر من ذلك
> انت على حق فيما قلت وهو فى عقلى وقلبى
> واحترامى الشديد لهذه الكلمات الصادقه*



الأستاذ الفاضل / حازم 
اكثر اعضاء المنتدى المسامين اعتدالاً 

اشكرك على مشاركاتك 

واسمح لى ان اتقدم بأستجواب شخصى لسيادتك ( ثنائى ) 
سوف يجمعنا هذا الأستجواب بعيداً عن كل المجادلات الدينية العقيمة 
استجواب عقلى بحت 
من عقل إلى عقل 
ومن انسان إلى انسان 
يعوزونى الوقت للبدء 
لكن النية والقصد متوفرين 
انتظرنى أذن 
وانتظر ردك ​
هل توافق على استجوابك استجواباً عقلياً انسانياً من قبلى ؟! ...​


----------



## حازم (9 يناير 2007)

> هل توافق على استجوابك استجواباً عقلياً انسانياً من قبلى ؟! ...



*نعم

بدون شك  انا فى انتظار هذا الاستجواب 

وعلى شوق​*


----------



## Mariam80 (9 يناير 2007)

*رغم أنني لم أشارك معك من قبل في أي موضوع يا أستاذ جورج فكري و لكن من هذه الرسالة تيقنت أنك إنسان متحضر و مثقف و على خلق رفيعة و عالية

و أحب أن أشكر حازم على إسلوبه المتحضر الراقي الذي يمثل ديننا و رسولنا كما ينبغي

الحمد لله أنا لا أتلفظ بأي لفظ خارج يجرح أي إنسان مسيحي أو مسلم هذا عموما

ولكن الديانة تكون حتى أكثر حساسية لكل فرد..لأنها أساس عقيدة الإنسان...و سب الدين يجرح أكثر بكثير من سب الشخص نفسه....

و أيضا أقول للأستاذ My Rock كلامك سليم.. على المسيحيين أن يتبعوا تعاليم المسيح عليه السلام في المعاملة مع الآخر...

وليست بعض الأساليب في المنتدى أساليب إسلامية أنا أختلف معك في هذه النقطة..هي ليست إسلامية أو مسيحية..  لا يوجد دين يشجع السب و اللعن.

أشكرك مرة أخرى على ما قلته في هذا الموضوع يا جورج فكري...كأنك فعلا تتكلم عن ما بداخلي*


----------



## Artificial Mind (9 يناير 2007)

Thx for this topic ​


----------



## ayah (9 يناير 2007)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى اخي العزيز جورج شكري اشكرك كثيرا على هدا الموضوع الرائع يا ريت كل شخص مسيحي او مسلم يدخل ويقراء كلامك الجميل  انا كنت ادخل المنتدى كثيرا لاكتب واتحاور معهم لكن توقفت عن الكتابة هنا من فترة قصيرة لان  كنت اتلقى الشتائم باستمرار وينعتوني  يا ناقصة عقل ودين او يا جاهلة او يا غبية  هدا النوع من الحوار يؤلمني كثيرا عشان انا اتكلم معهم بادب واحترام هده الحوارات اسات الى اسم الكنيسة العربية اتمنى من الجميع  ان يحترمني كانسانة ويحترم ديني  
لك مني كل الشكر والتقدير استاد جورج


----------



## فاطمـة (9 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

والله أستاذ قد سبقتني الى كتابة هذا الموضوووع


حقا هناك عدم احتراام وتطاااول في المنتدى وسب وشتم الى ماغير ذلك..!


نرجو من الكل الالتزام


والسلام عليكم


----------



## الحوت (9 يناير 2007)

ayah قال:


> *السلام على من اتبع الهدى*



*شايف يا استاذ جورج ؟

يعني حضرتك بتحترمهم وهم نازلين قلة ادب حتى انهم لا يردون القاء التحية عليك "علينا" فهذا هو طبعهم ولن يتغيروا ابدا .*


----------



## الحوت (9 يناير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> لا تسكت, و لن نسكت
> لكن ان اساء للمسيح, في خاصية التبليغ عن رد و المشرف سيتكفل بالامر
> و ان كان موضوعه استفساري فسنرد للنعمة
> 
> ...



*تحياتي لك استاذنا الكبير روك

بخصوص الاساءة للمسيح فهي منتشرة في كل منتدياتهم الاسلامية وسب الرسل ايضا حتى كتبهم لم تخلو من اهانة سيدهم عيسى وامه حتى انهم شبهوهم بالحيوانات في تفاسير قرانهم ثم يقولون لنا نحن نحترم الانبياء :new2: 

فلا عجب فرسولهم نفسه حلل الكذب في ثلاث هل تعرفهم يا استاذ روك :yahoo: 

بخصوص مواضيعهم الاستفزازية فلا اعتقد انهم يملكون القدرة على الاستفزاز فهم يعلمون جيدا سيرة رسولهم وتعاليم قرانهم فنعرف كيف نرد على يعتقدون انه استفزاز وبالدليل والبرهان وعندما نريهم عجزهم ياخذون بالسب والشتم كما قيل في الاحاديث الصحيحه عن رسولهم بالحرف الواحد انه سباب وشتام .

هم لا يجرأون على اللجوء لتفاسير الكتاب المقدس واقوال الاباء لانهم لن يجدوا به ما يطعنون به لهذا يقومون بتاليف تفسيرات خاصة بهم للكتاب المقدس وانا ارد عليهم بالدليل من القران والاحاديث والتفاسير واقوال شيوخهم والتفاوي لاننا لا نخاف من الاقتباس منهم لانها شهادة ضدهم .

فتلاحظ كل مداخلاتي تحتوي على الايات القرانية والتفاسير والاحاديث والروابط ولا أتي بشي من عندي ابدا اما هم ........... :yahoo: *


----------



## الحوت (9 يناير 2007)

جورج شكرى قال:


> *تحية مماثلة لك يا رياض
> لا تأخذ الموضوع بمحمل شخصى هو موضوع عام
> للجميع اولهم انا
> 
> ...



*لن ارد عليك يا استاذنا الكبير جورج الا بكلمات البابا شنودة :

يحاربونا والعيب فيهم وعندما لا يعرفون الرد يلجأون الى اساليب القتل والضرب والدم وهذه هي شريعة الذئاب :dntknw: 

http://www.elkeraza.net/articles/19.htm

فلا تتوقع يا استاذ جورج اي احترام معهم يجدي لان قتل الكفار "نحن" امر أقرة القران ورسولهم وحتى مفتيهم بفتاويهم 

يعني احترام المسلمين = القتل*


.


----------



## coptic hero (9 يناير 2007)

*لا تعــــلـــــيـــــــــــــــــــــق *


----------



## حازم (9 يناير 2007)

coptic hero قال:


> *لا تعــــلـــــيـــــــــــــــــــــق *




فعلا .............لا تعــلــــــــــــــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــق​
*بس مش عارف هل تختلف (لا تعليق)بتعتك عن(لا تعلق) بتعتى ولا......... لا​*


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (9 يناير 2007)

عزيزى رياض 

اسمح لى ان اشارك الأعضاء كوبتك هيرو وحازم فى حالة اللا تعليق ​
كلامك غير منطقى 
تتحدث عن اساليب ليست مسيحية 
تتحدث عن المنتديات الأسلامية وما فيها من سب وشتم 
لا شأن لنا 
تتكلم عن الأستفزازت الأسلامية 
هذا الأمر لا يعنينا فى شىء​​

نتحدث هنا عن منتديات الكنيسة العربية 
وعن اسلوب حياتنا كمسيحيين 
والذى نريد ان نطبقه هنا​​ 


تتحدث عن السلام على من اتبع الهدى 
نحن لا نريد هذا النوع من السلام 
ولا هو داعى لأثارتى 
يكفينا سلام المسيح الذى قال عنه 
سلامى اترك لكم 
سلامى انا اعطيكم 
الا يكفيك هذا السلام​ 

رسالة شخصية إليك 
توخى الحذر 
وتذكر انك ستعطى حساباً عن كل كلمة تتفوه بها
 من فمك تبارك 
ومن فمك تدان​


----------



## My Rock (9 يناير 2007)

riyad قال:


> *تحياتي لك استاذنا الكبير روك*
> 
> *بخصوص الاساءة للمسيح فهي منتشرة في كل منتدياتهم الاسلامية وسب الرسل ايضا حتى كتبهم لم تخلو من اهانة سيدهم عيسى وامه حتى انهم شبهوهم بالحيوانات في تفاسير قرانهم ثم يقولون لنا نحن نحترم الانبياء :new2: *
> 
> ...


 
سلام و نعمة رب المجد 

ما دخلنا اخي الحبيب ان غلطوا في المسيح؟ هل مسيحنا ضعيف لكي ندافع عنه؟ هل تريد منا ان نلعب نفس دورهم الذي ننتقده؟ نفس دور الدفاع عن الله, المتمثل بالقتل و التفجير و الارهاب؟ اختلفت الطرق لكن الهدف واحد

هل تريد معقابتهم و تغلط في محمدهم لانهم اساءوا في المسيح؟

أريد الفت انتباهك الى اننا نمثل المسيح هنا و لا نمثل انفسنا,,, لذلك ارجوا ان لا نسئ للمسيح بتصرفاتنا

و هذا الشئ لا يمنعنا من الحوار بطريقة متحضرة عقلانية
فأثبت ان القرأن ليس من عند الله, اثبت ان محمد ليس رسول, لكن بطريقة مقبولة لا تزعج الاخر

كما احب الفت انتباهك من جديد الى ان منتدانا من اكبر المنتديات الحوارية المسيحية و زوارانا يقرب ال 10 ملاين شهريا
المنتديات الاخرى بمشرفيها يأتون لعندنا لمحاورتنا في عقديتنا و نحن نرد بالنعمة, لذلك لدينا الفرصة و الامكانية بأدارة الحوارات في منتدانا كما نريد و لن نسمح لاي اساءة لمسيحنا ابدا

سلام و نعمة...


----------



## Artificial Mind (9 يناير 2007)

> ما دخلنا اخي الحبيب ان غلطوا في المسيح؟



من سب سيدنا عيسى او  انتقص من حقة فهو كافر و ليس مسلم
هذة هى عقيدتنا 
{آمَنَ الرَّسُولُ بِمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مِن رَّبِّهِ وَالْمُؤْمِنُونَ كُلٌّ آمَنَ بِاللّهِ وَمَلآئِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ لاَ نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِّن رُّسُلِهِ وَقَالُواْ سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا غُفْرَانَكَ رَبَّنَا وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِيرُ} (285) سورة البقرة


----------



## My Rock (9 يناير 2007)

Artificial Mind قال:


> من سب سيدنا عيسى او انتقص من حقة فهو كافر و ليس مسلم
> هذة هى عقيدتنا
> {آمَنَ الرَّسُولُ بِمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مِن رَّبِّهِ وَالْمُؤْمِنُونَ كُلٌّ آمَنَ بِاللّهِ وَمَلآئِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ لاَ نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِّن رُّسُلِهِ وَقَالُواْ سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا غُفْرَانَكَ رَبَّنَا وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِيرُ} (285) سورة البقرة


 
عزيزي الاخوة السلمين يسمحون لنفسهم بذلك لاننا نؤمن بالمسيح بأنه كلمة الله المتسجدة (عليك احترام ذلك)...

على اي حال, ليس من منصبك ان تكفر احد يا عزيزي, فحدثت حالات كثيرة مثل ما تفضلت به فيرد عليك مسلم اخر وينقلب الموضوع الى موضوع احدكم يكفر الاخر, لذلك ارجوك ابتعد عن هذا الاسلوب
لا تكفر اخيك و لا تكفرنا... 

سلام و نعمة


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (9 يناير 2007)

رياااااااااااض حبيبى خلينا احنا المحترمين..
خلينا الكويسين .....والاهم.
خلينا ولاد المسيح...بس صدقنى انا هكون اول واحد يقف جنبك لو حد مس المسيح بكلمه سيئه.
وعلى فكره انا بشكر استاذ جورج على انه كتب الموضوع الهايل ده......


----------



## REDEMPTION (10 يناير 2007)

*+*


*سلام ونعمه .. *


*الاخ الحبيب رياض ..*

*قرأت لك موضوع لا أتذكر إسمه للاسف .. و أعجبنى جداً ردك و أسلوبك .. و كنت سأكتب تعليق لك ولكن عندما نظرت إلى آخر مشاركة رأيت تعليق للاخ الحبيب ماى روك أن لا نبتعد عن مضمون الموضوع .. فتراجعت لان تعليقى كان بكل صدق .. تحية لك .. *

*لماذا قولت كلامى هذا ؟ ..*

*كى تعلم (( جيداً )) أن حديثنا هذا لا يُعنى أحد بعينه .. و لا تظن أنك مُنتقد من قبل الاخوة .. فإن كان صدر منك تجاوز فى الحوار .. فكلنا كذلك .. فما المرء إلا كتلة من المشاعر و الاحاسيس .. ينفعل لوقت .. و يهدأ لوقت .. هكذا الحياة .. فما بالك لو الامر يخص العقيده والإيمان ؟! .. *

*فلنترك أى ظنون بداخلنا أو إستنتاجات لا طائل منها .. و لنلتفت إلى لُب الموضوع وهو إعلاء كلمة الله بالسلوك .. قبل الحُجة ..*

*منذ زمن كان إن رأى أحد الاخوة المسلمون شخص آخر مسلم مبتسم كان يقول له .. أكيد تقابلت مع شخص مسحيى .. ! .. هل فهمت ما أقصدة عزيزى ؟ *

*ما من جلسة بين بعض الاشخاص و تضم شخص مسيحى إلا و تجد السلام قد ملأ قلوب الجميع .. فهم حقاً أبناء السلام .. *

*يُضرب بهم المثل فى الأمانه و الإتضاع  .. *

*قديماً قالوا حكمة قروية بسيطه ... و عميقه .. قالوا .. " خدوهم بالصوت لا يغلبوكم " .. هذا إسلوب الضعفاء .. فتجد أن المرء الضعيف الغير واثق من إيمانه أو حتى مبادئه .. يهلل و يرتفع صوته و يعزف على مشاعر الآخر كى يجعله يخرج عن شعوره ..*

*هذا هو الإفلاس .. *

*و نحن أرفع من ان نتخذ هذا الاسلوب كمبدء لنا .. فى حياتنا بشكل عام .. *

*و الحقيقه أننى سعيد بالفعل بوجود أعضاء يمتازون بالحكمة و العقل مثل الاخ راضى و الاخ حازم و الاخ جورج شكرى و هناك الكثير صدقونى .. فقط يحتاجون إلى بداية كى تظهر معادنهم النقيه *

*و أعتقد انها حانت البداية الآن ..*

*فلنكف عن الحديث و لنبدأ بالعمل .. لنتابع سوياً مواضيعنا التى تحتاج إلى محبتنا قبل ردودنا .. *

*و لنتجاهل تماماً أية تعليقات هدفها التشتيت و البلبله .. و تأكدوا أن أية (( كلمة )) .. أقول (( كلمة )) و ليست مشاركة كامله .. أية كلمة بعيده عن سياق الموضوع ستحذف فوراً .. و بلا تردد *


*تحياتى الحاره للجميع ..*

*و صلواتكم ..    *


----------



## ayah (10 يناير 2007)

riyad قال:


> *شايف يا استاذ جورج ؟
> 
> يعني حضرتك بتحترمهم وهم نازلين قلة ادب حتى انهم لا يردون القاء التحية عليك "علينا" فهذا هو طبعهم ولن يتغيروا ابدا .*




استغفر الله العظيم اسمع يا رياض عندما يدخل اي مسيحي الى منتدى اسلامي يلقي تحية المسيح يقول بالحرف الواحد سلام المسيح معكم هل معنى دالك المسيحي يقصد الاهانة للمسلمين او يكون يقلل ادب عندما يلقي تحية المسيح  امرك عجيب هده تحية الاسلام وفى كل الاديان يوجد اسلوب لالقاء التحية الخاصة بيهم انا قولت السلام على من اتبع الهدى هدا لا يعني اقصد اهانة المسحيين لا ابدا لا تفسر الامور على  هواك وتعمل فتنة فى المنتدى بين المسيحي والمسلم اتقي الله يا رياض
يا اخ جورج  انت انسان محترم لك مني كل تقدير واحترام


----------



## coptic hero (10 يناير 2007)

*الاخوة الاعزاء اقمت بمسح جميع مشاركاتى التى كتبتها وانا فى حاله غضب وارجو اعتبار هذا المسح اعتذارا شخصيا لآخى وحبيبى جورج شكرى وسوء تفاهم بسبب اشخاص غير امناء سامحهم الله 


وعليه فأنا اعلن لآخى جورج تأسفى وسأكتب موضوع خاص بالآعتذار *


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (10 يناير 2007)

*عزيزى كوبتك هيرو 
صدقنى ان رسالتك هذه احزنتنى كثيراً 
وجعلتنى فى حيرة 
منذ عدة ايام وانا اشعر انك غاضب منى 
وتمر على مشاركاتى دون اعتناء 
او دون حتى كلمة سلام 
وهذا شىء محزن 
احبك كثيراً يا كوبتك 
ولا اطلب منك ان تبادلنى حباً بحب 
ارجوك فقط ان لا تغضب منى 
واعتذر على  اساءة خفية قد اكون قد فعلتها بغير معرفة 
سامحنى 

*​


> الاخوة الاعزاء احس الآن ان الموضوع كله انقلب على رأس رياض واصبح هو المسئول عن اهانات المسلمين وربما اصبح ايضا المسئول عن ضياع الاندلس من بين ايديهم علما بأنه لا يتكلم الا بأفعال اسلاميه معروفه للجميع وللمسلمين بالآخص



عزيزى كوبتك هيرو 
اوكد لك اننى حين كتبت رسالتى هذه ووصفتها انها قد تكون الأخيرة كنت صادقاً تماماً فيما اقول 
ولم يكن فى بالى رياض او سواه حتى اننى اكدت لرياض حين شعر ان رسالتى له شخصية ان لا يأخذ الرسالة بمحمل شخصى 
الرسالة لى قبلكم جميعاً 
ولمنتديات الكنيسة العربية التى احبها واحب اعضائها كثيراً ​


> بموضوعك يا استاذ جورج اثرت فتنه بين الاعضاء وكنت تستطيع ان تراسل العدد القليل من الآعضاء وهم اقل من اصابع اليد الواحده الذين يتكلمون بطريقه تبدو مستفزة علما بأنهم يتكلمون بالدلائل والبراهين الموجوده داخل القرأن والآحاديث



 لا اظن اننى قد اثرت فتنة 
انما اطلقت طلقة تحذير وقد كانت هناك استجابة كبيرة من قبل الأعضاء واستجابة كبيرة من قبل ماى روك ذاته 
لا توجد فتنة يا كوبتك 
لا اعارض احد فى الأقتباس من الأحاديث والقرآن والتفسيرات
اعتراضى على اسلوب العرض 
وتدنى لغة الحوار
وعدوى عدم احترام الأخر 
والأساءة - حتى ولو كانت رد فعل - لمشاعر الأخر 
والخوف كل الخوف من تطور الأمر إلى عدم قبول الأخر 
ناهيك عن اعثار البسطاء من الأعضاء المسيحيين 
وتقديم صورة سيئة عن مسيحنا ومسيحييتنا 
وفقدنا لميزة كوننا ملح الأرض 
ونور العالم 
اسلوبنا هذا يحولنا وسامحنى إلى ملح عفن 
وظلمة دهرية ​


> ولكن سامحنى هذة طريقتك التى عهدناها


على الرغم من اعتذراى لك بصورة علانية واعلانك الصفح الا انك وكما يبدو ماتزال غاضب 
واعترف اننى احياناً كثيراً ما تكون هذه طريقتى 
بطبعى انا صريح فى الحياه 
وصراحتى مجحفة 
حتى  الموضوع المطروح قمت بطرحه فى منتدى الأعضاء المباركين ولم اجد صدى فقررت طرحه بصورة عامة ​​


> واريد ان اسأل سيادتك سؤال عندما يقوم احد المسلمين بأهانه المسيح ووصفه صفات مشينه وذلك على اعتبار انهم لايعترفون الا بعيسى كنبى من الله ويشتمون المسيح افليست تعتبر اهانه لنا ومع ذلك لم نطالبهم بالآعتذار ولكن نرد عليهم من كتابهم واحاديثهم ولكنى لست ادرى ما هو غرضك من نشر موضوع يطالبنا باحترام واحتمال من يهينونا ويطلبون منا التمثل بالمسيح وتنفيذ وصاياه المطالبه ان تضرب على خدك وتدير الاخر وذلك فى حاله احراجهم بأى سؤال فى دينهم كفاااااااااااايه حرااااااااااااااام مش هايبقى فى الحياه العامه وكمان فى المنتدى



ارجو اعادة قراءة رسالتى ومداخلاتى 
ومداخلات ماى روك  و redemptation بخصوص هذا الشأن ​


> وسيادتك نفسك لك العديد من المشاركات التى تسئ الى المسلمين ارجوك لا تحجر على حريه شخص فى التعبير عن رأيه



لا انكر 
واعترف 
لكننى راجعت نفسى وشعرت بمدى فداحة خطئى 
وغيرت من نهجى 
وهذا لايعيبنى على الأطلاق 
هذا هو الأنسان ​


> وانا شخصيا مع رياض وافا مينا وكل الاعضاء بما فيهم مشرفين كثيرون مثل ميخائيل مجدى وفاديه وفادى يأتون بأحاديث تدل على الآفعال التى كان يفعلها نبى الآسلام والتى بمجرد ذكرها سيعتبرها المسلمون اهانه واكرر سأستمر فى فضح الآسلام حتى لو فقدت عضويتى بالمنتدى



لا مشكلة هنالك 
الفكرة فى الأسلوب 
وطريقة العرض ​


> ولن نركع لشخص مهما كان بدعوى اننا ودعاء ولن نتنازل عن حق التنفيث عن غضبنا مما يحدث لنا كل ساعه ربنا يبارك حياتك يا اخ جورج ويبعد عنك شيطان المجد الباطل لتستمر فى تأديه رسالتك العظيمه



لا تعليق على الجزء الأول 
شكراً على الأدانة فى الجزء الثانى ​
الرب معك


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (10 يناير 2007)

> *عندى سؤال محيرنى لماذا يا استاذ جورج لم تطرح هذا الموضوع فى منتدى الاعضاء المباركون حتى يصل لجميع من تستهدفهم بنصيحتك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*




لك ان ترى توقيعى 

وتذهب إلى منتدى الأعضاء المباركين 

لتجد الموضوع بتاريخ سابق جداً على تاريخ العرض هنا 

لم اجد صدى وقررت ان يطرح الموضوع بصورة عامة​​


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (10 يناير 2007)

كوبتك ... اشعر اننى اخسرك كصديق 
ولا احب ان يكون هذا هو ضريبة صراحتى ورايى الذى لن اتنازل ولن احيد عنه 
مازلت امد يدى لك بالسلام ومازلت فى نظرى شخص لطيف وصديق مُقرب 
ومازلت انت غاضباً ومنفعلاً وحانقاً لا لشىء الا لأننى حاولت - مجرد محاولة - فى طرح رؤيتى 
ورايى 
وانت قلت ​

> لكل انسان حريته فى ابداء اراؤه



سؤال ... لماذا اعتبرت ان الأمر غسيل ( ........... ) 
طالما ليس هناك ما يسىء حسبما ترى ​


> لا يسمى ما فعلته نصيحه بقدر ما يسمى طلب ......


عزيزى 
انت لا تعرفنى 
ويكفينى ان اقول اننى لا احتاج إلى شهرة 

شكراً على تعديلك الذى اجريته على مداخلتك والخاص ب ( الغسيل / الطلب ) 

واكرر سامحنى ان أخطأت 
انا اسف 
لا تغضب منى 
ولا يغضب منى احد 
لكننى لن احيد عن ما قلت فى هذه المرة 
نحتاج إلى تغيير 
وليس هناك ما يشين فى ذلك ​


----------



## REDEMPTION (10 يناير 2007)

*+*

سلام ونعمه ..


الاخوة الاحباء ..

أرجوا أن يغلق الموضوع الآن و كفانا مناقشات طالما كلنا تبينا موضع أقدامنا .. 

الاخ جورج لم يخطىء فى طرح موضوعه هنا لانه طرحه بشكل عام وليس موجه لشخص معين ..

أنا أثق فى ذلك تماماً ..

و الاخ رياض ليس محل إنتقاد من أى شخص هنا فى المنتدى .. 

و أشكر جميع الذين شاركوا بمشاعرهم و بالعمل تلبية لهذا الموضوع 

أشكركم جميعاً .. 

تحياتى


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (10 يناير 2007)

نكرر الرسالة 



جورج شكرى قال:


> اعزائى ... اعضاء منتديات الكنيسة العربية ( مسيحيين ومسلمين )
> 
> هذه رسالتى التى قد تكون الأخيرة إليكم
> والتى ترددت كثيراً فى كتابتها
> ...


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (10 يناير 2007)

ونداء redemptaion 

*نداء إلى كل " إنسان " بمنتدانا الحبيب .. لن نسمح بأى تطاول على عقيدة الآخر .. و ليكن حوارنا .. بمحبة .. وهدوء وعقل .. 
الرجاء .. الرجاء .. الالتزام من الطرفين *​[/QUOTE]


----------



## حازم (10 يناير 2007)

*اخى جورج شكرى قد عانيت مثلك من قبل فى موضوع مشابه ولا تجعل من يختلف معك يحزنك ولا تجعل من يتفق معك يفرحك
بل يجب ان تفرح انك صادق مع نفسك ​*.
.
.


----------



## المغتربة (10 يناير 2007)

كنت هنا وإطلعت على جميع الردود
أشكر من يستحق الشكر  وهو جورج شكرى لموضوعه العقلاني ويكفي أنه كتبه بعقلة لا بمنطلق الدين والروح
وكذلك أعجبتني ردود ماي روك وشدتي إنتبهي لقراتها من اللألف إلى الياء 

ليس لدي تعليق لكن هذا أخر رد لي لفترة تطول لربما عدت بعدها بفكر أخر 
فتقبلوا تحيتي


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (10 يناير 2007)

> على العكس كل مضايقتى ان الموضوع يحاول اظهارنا بصورة سيئه



صدقنى يا كوبتك الهدف هو ازالة اى صورة سيئة عنا وعن مسيحنا ومسيحيتنا​


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (10 يناير 2007)

حازم قال:


> *اخى جورج شكرى قد عانيت مثلك من قبل فى موضوع مشابه ولا تجعل من يختلف معك يحزنك ولا تجعل من يتفق معك يفرحك
> بل يجب ان تفرح انك صادق مع نفسك ​*.
> .
> .



اصابت فى قولك 

لكن كوبتك هيرو 

حالة خاصة بالنسبة لى 

احبه كثيراً 

ويعنينى كثيراً ​​


----------



## حازم (10 يناير 2007)

جورج شكرى قال:


> اصابت فى قولك
> 
> لكن كوبتك هيرو
> 
> ...



*نعم يا عزيزى هو ايضا كذلك يحبك يتفق معك وارى ان تكمل معه على الخاص​*


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (10 يناير 2007)

المغتربة قال:


> لكن هذا أخر رد لي لفترة تطول لربما عدت بعدها بفكر أخر
> فتقبلوا تحيتي



ملحوظة عابرة لمغتربة 
لم افهم هذه العبارة


----------



## المغتربة (10 يناير 2007)

لابأس تفضل الرابط  بعدها ستفهم ما أقول
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=169028#post169028


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (10 يناير 2007)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> لابأس تفضل الرابط بعدها ستفهم ما أقول
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...028#post169028



شكراً لهذا التوضيح المذهل 

المذهل جداً ​


----------



## REDEMPTION (10 يناير 2007)

*+*


*سلام ونعمه ..*


*الاحباء ..*


*كان الهدف من طرح الموضوع هو التريث فى الرد و الاحترام المتبادل .. *
*و أعتقد أنه لا يوجد أى إنسان يعترض على هذا الهدف .. أليس كذلك ؟ *

*إذاً لم يكن هناك داع لمشاركتك السابقه أخى النجم الثاقب .. فكان يكفى أن تعلن تأييدك و تبدأ فى السير فى تحقيقه  وان تطرح إعتراضاتك هذه فى قسم الاسئلة والاجوبة *

*و لم يكن هناك داع أيضاً أن ينفعل الاخ كوبتك هيرو  .. *

*فكما قال الاخ جورج أن لكل شخص معتقده و إيمانه الذى يؤمن بصحته تماماً .. و إلا لا يكون إيمان ..*

*أعتقد أيها الاحباء ان أية مشاركة فيما بعد يجب أن تكون لأمر من أثنين *

*أما الأعلان عن التأييد لهدف الموضوع والسير فى خطواته .*

*و أما الرفض مع توضيح أسبابه بصورة هادئه *

*غير ذلك سينطبق علينا القول بأننا نتناقش لمجرد المناقشه فقط *

*تحياتى ..*


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (10 يناير 2007)

أعتقد أيها الاحباء ان أية مشاركة فيما بعد يجب أن تكون لأمر من أثنين 

*



			أما الأعلان عن التأييد لهدف الموضوع والسير فى خطواته .

و أما الرفض مع توضيح أسبابه بصورة هادئه 

غير ذلك سينطبق علينا القول بأننا نتناقش لمجرد المناقشه فقط
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

​*
اتفق معك
وسالتزم الصمت ولو بصورة مؤقتة 
فى انتظار
الرفض
او 
التأييد ​


----------



## زهير (10 يناير 2007)

*



			لن نسمح بأى تطاول على عقيدة الآخر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

على كده باه المنتدى هيتقفل من دلوقتي ... مالوش لازمة ... ده سب الاسلام والمسلمين هو وظيفة المنتدى الرئيسية بدعم قذر من جهات قذرة ...*


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (10 يناير 2007)

زهير;169063 قال:
			
		

> *
> على كده باه المنتدى هيتقفل من دلوقتي ... مالوش لازمة ... ده سب الاسلام والمسلمين هو وظيفة المنتدى الرئيسية بدعم قذر من جهات قذرة ...*



سيتفضل بالرد على اسلوبك الراقى فى الحوار الأستاذ / حازم ​
*لن نهبط بمستوى اسلوبنا 
ولن نخضع لأستفزازت *


----------



## THE GALILEAN (10 يناير 2007)

زهير قال:


> *
> على كده باه المنتدى هيتقفل من دلوقتي ... مالوش لازمة ... ده سب الاسلام والمسلمين هو وظيفة المنتدى الرئيسية بدعم قذر من جهات قذرة ...*



انتم المسلمين بالنسبة الكم الذي يناقش في دين الاسلام فهو كافر وسبآب ولعآن :beee: 
هذا فكركم


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (10 يناير 2007)

*إذا كان لابد من التعليق على هذا الموضوع فأحب ان اعلق عليه من خلال الدستور الذى نسير عليه والذى هو اساس حياتنا على الارض ((الكتاب المقدس))*

*"إذ نسعى كسفراء عن المسيح كأن الله يعظ بنا" (2كو20:5)*​ 
هل نعلم عندما نخطأ اننا سفراء المسيح على الارض؟؟
بالطبع لا أظن ..
السفير هو من يمثل وطنه امام الاخرين ..اذن فنحن نمثل المسيح على الارض !!
فعندما نسئ فنحن للأسف لا نسئ لأنفسنا بل نسئ لمن اعطانا الحق فى هذه السفارة .. نسئ الى المسيح شخصيا !!
فهل يقبل احد ان يجدف على اسم المسيح بسببنا وبسبب تصرفاتنا؟؟
اعتقد ان هذا نكرانا للجميل .

*"واما المباحثات الغبية والانساب والخصومات والمنازعات الناموسية فاجتنبها لانها غير نافعة وباطلة" (تيطس9:3)*​ 
*والمعنى هنا واضح كالشمس ((المباحثات الغبية)) التى لا ينتج عنها سوى السباب والشتائم والتنازع الغير بنّاء لا لنا كمسيحيين ولا لهم كمسلمين .*

*المشاركة فى المنتديات هى خدمة مثل الخدمة المعتاد عليها ولكنها تختلف قليلا ولكنها لا تقل اهمية عن الاخرى, نستطيع من خلالها ان نجذب نفوس الى الحظيرة, ولكن للاسف فما نفعله قد يتسبب فى هلاك البعض!!*

*"فنحن ينبغى لنا ان نضع نفوسنا من لاجل الأخوة" ( 1يو16:3)*​ 
*والاخوة هنا ليسوا من الاب والام فقط لكنها تشمل الجميع مسيحيين ومسلميين ...*
*وما علينا فقط إلا ان نخدم ونوصل كلمة المسيح بالشكل اللائق بها وإذا استجاب الآخر فهنيئا لك وان لم يستجب فقد فعلت ما بوسعك ولا لوم عليك .*

*لذلك فمن الافضل ان تكون المحبة هى أساس تعاملنا مع الآخر ولا داعى لتلك المشاحنات والعنف بين الطرفين, فلم ألحظ خلال فترة تواجدى فى المنتدى اى حوارات منفتحة ومتحضرة بكل معنى الكلمة بل وجدت عقولا منغلقة غير واعية.*

*فلا اعتقد ان من اهداف القسم هو السب والشتم فى الاخر ولكن هدفه هو التحاور مع الاخر ودعوته الى المسيح , فما ذنب الآخر الذى لم يختر دينه ولا مذهبه؟*
*فأنا ولدت مسيحية والإخر ولد مسلما.. فما الفضل لنا فى ذلك؟؟*
*ولكن اعطانا الله عقولا لتبحث وتنقب لتصل الى الحقائق.*
*نحن عرفنا طريق الحياة وما علينا سوى ان نرشد الآخر اليه ,وعلى الآخر ان يقتنع او لا .. هذه هى الحياة! انت تناقش وتبدى وجهات نظرك والاخر يوافقك او لا .*


*واريد ان اعلق تعليقا صغيرا على كلام الاخ رياض* بأنهم هم الذين يبدأون بالشتم والسب , فأنا اعلم هذا جيدا ولكن هل سمعت عن هذه الآيه : *" نشتم فنبارك"* ؟؟

أرجو ألا نخلط الامور.. فهناك فرق بين التوبيخ والتعليم الصحيح وبين الاستفزاز وجرح الآخر .

كما انى اعتقد ان الاولوية فى قسم حوارات الاديان هى لغير المسيحين (وان كنت مخطئة ارجو التصحيح) لاننا نعرف ديننا جيدا ونفتح القسم للرد على الآخر وعلى استفساراته .

*ختاما واعتذر على الاطالة اود ان اختم تعليقى باقتباس من رسالة معلمنا بولس الرسول الاولى لاهل كورنثوس (وايضاحا فقط ان معلمنا بولس الرسول من اكبر المبشرين بالسيد المسيح  لذلك فالاقتداء به وقراءة رسائله شئ هام جدا) :*

*" ولكنى أطلب اليكم ايها الاخوة باسم ربنا يسوع المسيح أن تقولوا جميعكم قولا واحدا  ولا يكون بينكم انشقاقات بل كونوا كاملين فى فكر واحد ورأى واحد" (10:1)*
​ 
*شكرا*
*ربنا معاكم*​


----------



## coptic hero (10 يناير 2007)

اعتذار واجب
اعتذر لآخى الحبيب جورج شكرى على كل ما حدث هنا وعلى نفس الصفحات ومسحت كل مشاركاتى التى اتعبت نفسه الكريمه وهذا ايضا موضوع خاص للاعتذار للحبيبى جورج
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=169166#post169166*

واتمنى ان كنت اخطأت فى حقك ان تسامحنى ولن يكون هناك كوبتيك هيروو بعد اليوم لآنى كما ذكرت فى الاعتذار سأدخل بأسم جديد ولن اكتب مواضيع حتى يستريح الجميع من مشاكساتى


----------



## THE GALILEAN (10 يناير 2007)

الرائحة الذكية

عندك حق يا ناردين


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (10 يناير 2007)

coptic hero قال:


> اشكرك اخى الحبيب زهير على تأكيد وجهه نظرى وانتظر مع اخى جورج رد الآخ المسلم المحترم جدا حااازم اشكرك مرة ثانيه يا اخ زهير


 

اسمحلى انا ارد عليك يا اخى
انا لا ألقى اللوم على الاخ زهير !!
فمن اعطاه هذه الفكرة عن المنتدى؟
هل يدعى اشياء لا اساس لها؟؟
اجيبك أنا 
نحن الذين اوصلنا هذه الفكرة لهم من خلال مشاركاتنا المخالفة لكل شئ .. مخالفة لتعاليم الانجيل ومخالفة لقواعد الادب والحوار .
فهو لم يأتى بشئ جديد ولم يدعى شيئا علينا ولم يسئ الظن بنا .. 
للأسف فهذه هى الحقيقة ولن تمحى بسهولة من الأذهان ,فهناك ما يسمى بالانطباعات الأولى فهى التى تدوم .

شكرا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (10 يناير 2007)

الرائحة الذكية قال:


> اسمحلى انا ارد عليك يا اخى
> انا لا ألقى اللوم على الاخ زهير !!
> فمن اعطاه هذه الفكرة عن المنتدى؟
> هل يدعى اشياء لا اساس لها؟؟
> ...



*ناردين أنا أختلف معاكى فى ردك و كلامك دة

دة مش كلام واحد محترم يستاهل حد يدافع عنة او يؤيدة 

و كلامك دة يعنى موافقاة فى كلامة !!

هل المنتدى قذر ؟ هل المدعم لة قذر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

يعنى بدل ما تدافعى عن المنتدى بتأيدية فى كلامة !!! 

أحنا ماغلطناش فى حد أحنا بنقول حقيقة الاسلام و القرآن و محمد و كل واحد بيجيب دليل على كدة

و اذا كان هما شايفين دى اهانة ليهم فدى حقيقتهم و احنا ماجبناش حاجة من عندنا

و هما بيردوا علينا بقلة احترام و ادب و يغلطوا فى دينا و عقيدتنا

و بعدين يروحوا لروك يشتكولوا

مش عارفة انا اية اللى بيحصل بالظبط !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## حازم (10 يناير 2007)

جورج شكرى قال:


> سيتفضل بالرد على اسلوبك الراقى فى الحوار الأستاذ / حازم ​
> *لن نهبط بمستوى اسلوبنا
> ولن نخضع لأستفزازت *


*

نعم انتظر ردى وان تاخر هذا الرد نظرا لظروف عملى وسيكون ردا يؤكد تماما ما كتبته فى موضوعك الذى يوصف بالممتاز .

بقى لى القليل فى العمل ثم اكتب الرد المناسب*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (10 يناير 2007)

*و أحسن زهير أطرد​*


----------



## الحوت (10 يناير 2007)

زهير قال:


> *
> على كده باه المنتدى هيتقفل من دلوقتي ... مالوش لازمة ... ده سب الاسلام والمسلمين هو وظيفة المنتدى الرئيسية بدعم قذر من جهات قذرة ...*



*لا يا شيخ :new2: 

طيب ما دام انت الي ابتديت خلينا نمسك طرف الخيط من أوله:
فياليت أموال البترودولار و الأموال القذرة المغسولة من تجارة مخدرات أفغانستان قد تم صرفها في نشر دين الإجرام المحمدي فحسب ، و بناء مسجد هنا ومركز ثقافي إجرامي محمدي هناك ، (حسب زعم شيوخ البترودولار) بل تعدى ذلك إلى تمويل الإرهاب بشكل مباشر و غير مباشر ، وإليكم جزءا يسيرا مما تم معرفته (والخافي أعظم)

1. قام المقبور فيصل ملك شبه جزيرة الإبل و الماعز بتمويل المقبور السادات بمبلغ و قدره 350 مليون دولار في حقبة منتصف السبعينيات لأسلمة التعليم في مصر و إسلمة الأقلية المسيحية القبطية ، وهذه الواقعة الإجرامية يعرفها القاصي و الداني ، فقد مول السادات الحركات الأصولية و التكفيرية المحمدية التي نشطت بعد حرب 1973 من تلك الأموال المشبوهة بهدف التخلص من التيار الشيوعي ولكن بعد أن تخلص هؤلاء المجرمين من الشيوعيين ، إستداروا على هدف أسهل وهو المسيحيين الذين لا حول لهم ولا قوة إلا بالمسيح ، فأشبعوهم إضطهادا و ضربا بالجنازير في الجامعات وتمييزا في المصالح الحكومية وحتى في وسائل المواصلات ، ناهيك عن حرق الكنائس و تفجيرها وقتل الصياغ و الأطباء و الصيادلة المسيحيين ، كل هذا تم بمباركة الحكومة القذرة و أمن الدولة الحقير ، و عندما وجد هؤلاء تراخي الحكومة ، بل و تشجيعها لهم في كثير من الأحيان، تمادوا في غيهم ، فبدأوا يضربون رجال الشرطة و السياح ، و عندئذ تخلت الحكومة عن سلبيتها المعهودة و بدأت تطاردهم بعدما تأكد لها إن هؤلاء المجرمين يهددون بقائها ذاته وقال السادات بالنص في أحدى خطبه (...و الولد الهربان - وكان يقصد عبود الزمر - أنا مش ها أرحمه ، أنا كنت منكم و عارفكم...!!!!)
2. مولت حكومة العربان في شبه جزيرة الماعز و الإبل المجرمين الشيشان الإنفصاليين بدايات و أواخر التسعينيات من القرن الماضي بملايين الدولارات ، بمباركة و تشجيع الإدارة الأمريكية - للأسف - و بإعلانات موجودة في كل الميادين و الشوارع الرئيسية التي تحث المسلمين للتبرع لهؤلاء الأوغاد بزعم نصرة الإخوة المسلمين المستضعفين ، وقد تبين بعد ذلك وحشية و إجرام تلك العصابات الشيشانية في عملياتهم الحقيرة في مدرسة أوسيتيا الشرقية و مسرح موسكو و غيرها من العمليات المحمدية الإجرامية.
3. مولت تلك الحكومة - بأموال البترودولار - عمليات الإرهابيين الإنفصاليين المحمديين في كل من جنوب الصين و جنوب الفليبين و جنوب تايلاند و غيرها ، على الرغم من إدعاء تلك الحكومة وجود علاقات طيبة بينها و بيت تلك البلدان.
4. مولت أيضا تلك الحكومة كل ما من شأنه هدم السلام الذي تستميت الولايات في إرسائه في الشرق الأوسط بتشجيع الإنتحاريين المجرمين من فصيلي الجهاد و حماس الأرهابيين ، والإغداق على أسرهم بأموال البترودولار مع كل عملية إنتحارية محمدية إجرامية يتم تنفيذها داخل الخط الأخضر (و تم ذلك أيضا بإعلانات ملئت الشوارع لحث الناس على التبرع)
5. مولت نفس الحكومة الإنفصاليين المسلمين في كشمير الهندية عن طريق وسطاء باكستان (مع إستخدام نفس الأسلوب الدعائي في الشوارع و الميادين)

ولكن مجدا لله ، فالسحر إنقلب على الساحر ، وها أسنان الإجرام المحمدي تمتد لتعض اليد النجسة التي مولتها ، وبدأت تمارس عملياتها التخريبية حتى داخل معقل الشيطان الذي توهم إنه بتمويله لهؤلاء المجرمين ، فهو في مأمن من شرهم ، فأصبح - وبقدرة قادر - مجاهدي الأمس الذين يجب دعمهم و مد يد العون لهم ، إرهابيين أشرار يجب إستأصالهم ، وتحول الخطاب الإعلامي السعودي من النقيض إلى النقيض ، و تم حظر نشاط المؤسسة المشبوهة المسئولة عن تمويل الإرهاب في شتى أنحاء العالم و المسماه (مؤسسة الحرمين)

كل ما أستطيع أن أقوله قول الكتاب المقدس : (قفوا و إنظروا خلاص الرب) *


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (10 يناير 2007)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *ناردين أنا أختلف معاكى فى ردك و كلامك دة*
> 
> *دة مش كلام واحد محترم يستاهل حد يدافع عنة او يؤيدة *
> 
> ...


 

*عزيزتى فراشة*
*للاسف انتى لا تقرأى مشاركاتى جيدا*
*لانك لو قرأتيها لفهمتى وجهة نظرى ..*

*انا لم اقل ان المنتدى قذر ولن اقولها ابدا ولكن الانطباع الذى يصل من المشاركات السيئة للاخوة المسيحين الافاضل هو الذى يدعم هذه الفكرة.*
*واعلم انهم يخطئوا فى عقيدتنا وديننا ولكن تأكدى اننا نستطيع ان ندافع بالحجة والدليل لا بالشتم والالفاظ النابية التى نخجل من قرائتها!!*
*فنحن نملك الحجة والدليل لان ديننا قويا لا يحتاج لاثباته بهذا المنطق المثير للاشمئزاز.*

*ويمكنكم اظهار حقيقة الاسلام بالدلائل ايضا لا بجرح المشاعر والاستهزاء بالآخر..*


*نحن بهذا المنطق نسئ للمسيح*
*اتمنى ان تفهمى نظريتى*
*شكرا*


----------



## REDEMPTION (10 يناير 2007)

*+*

سلام ونعمه ..

الاخت رائحه ذكية ..

الاخت فراشة ..

الجميع ..

كفانا هجوم على الاخوة المسيحيون .. فلسنا ملائكة .. ولا أعنى أننى أبرر أى خطأ .. حتى لا يتهمنى أحد بذلك .. و لكن أجد ان التحامل على المسيحيون قد فاق الحد .. و كثرة التوبيخ تولد الكره والنفور .. 

من يُخطىء فى حق الآخر يعلم جيداً أنه يُخطىء .. ووجبت نصيحته .. و ها قد فعلنا .. فلا داع أن نكرر كل وقت أن العيب فينا .. فبالرغم من انها حقيقه إلا أن الحديث بإسلوب هادىء يؤتى بثمر أفضل .. فالجميع قد أنتهج إسلوب غير لائق فى بعض المشاركات .. الجميع .. و أولهم أنا .. 

فربما ما يثير الإنفعال هو أن الحديث يدور عبر الانترنت .. و لا يوجد ما يظهر المشاعر غير كلمات متراصة على شاشة الكمبيوتر .. و أيضاً الحوار عبر الانترنت يحوى الكثير من الصعاب و الجهد مما يجعل الاعصاب فى بعض الاحيان مشدوده .. 

الاخوة الاعزاء .. 

من وجهة نظرى الشخصيه أن من ينفعل دائماً هو شخص متذبذب الإيمان .. فعندما يرى إنتقادات توجه إلى عقيدته يسارع بتكذيبها بأية وسيله لان ذهنه يكون مشوش و يتزعزع إيمانه لانه مبنى على رمل .. فيريد أن يقنع نفسه أولاً قبل الآخر أن عقيدته على صواب .. 

ليبارك المسيح هذا المنتدى و يجعله سبب بركة للكثيرين


----------



## coptic hero (10 يناير 2007)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> سلام ونعمه ..
> 
> ...



:786wl: :big29: :big29: :big29: :big29: :big29: :big29: :big29: :big29: :big29:


----------



## My Rock (10 يناير 2007)

يا احبة الموضوع هذا ليس موضوع حواري

الموضوع هذا فيه وجهة نظر مسيحية, فمن اراد العمل بها فهذا شئ نعتبره جيد جدا, و من عارض فياريت يضع الاسباب لعله على حق

اما الاخذ بالموضوع فهو اختيار شخصي يحدده العضو و الباقي يترك للادارة في تصفيتها للردود المتي تعتبر مسيئة

و يا اخ النجم الثاقب تفضل في قسم الرد على الشبهات فقد تم افتتاحه مع كافة الاقسام الحوارية الاخرى
فياريت لو تطرح ما عندك هناك لنفند كل الشبهات بسيف الكلمة

سلام و نعمة


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (10 يناير 2007)

*بهذه الكلمات التى للرائحة الذكية​*



			
				الرائحة الذكية;169169 قال:
			
		

> *إذا كان لابد من التعليق على هذا الموضوع فأحب ان اعلق عليه من خلال الدستور الذى نسير عليه والذى هو اساس حياتنا على الارض ((الكتاب المقدس))*
> 
> *"إذ نسعى كسفراء عن المسيح كأن الله يعظ بنا" (2كو20:5)*​
> هل نعلم عندما نخطأ اننا سفراء المسيح على الارض؟؟
> ...





وهذه الكلمات التى ل redmptation ​
*



			سلام ونعمه ..

الاخت رائحه ذكية ..

الاخت فراشة ..

الجميع ..

كفانا هجوم على الاخوة المسيحيون .. فلسنا ملائكة .. ولا أعنى أننى أبرر أى خطأ .. حتى لا يتهمنى أحد بذلك .. و لكن أجد ان التحامل على المسيحيون قد فاق الحد .. و كثرة التوبيخ تولد الكره والنفور .. 

من يُخطىء فى حق الآخر يعلم جيداً أنه يُخطىء .. ووجبت نصيحته .. و ها قد فعلنا .. فلا داع أن نكرر كل وقت أن العيب فينا .. فبالرغم من انها حقيقه إلا أن الحديث بإسلوب هادىء يؤتى بثمر أفضل .. فالجميع قد أنتهج إسلوب غير لائق فى بعض المشاركات .. الجميع .. و أولهم أنا .. 

فربما ما يثير الإنفعال هو أن الحديث يدور عبر الانترنت .. و لا يوجد ما يظهر المشاعر غير كلمات متراصة على شاشة الكمبيوتر .. و أيضاً الحوار عبر الانترنت يحوى الكثير من الصعاب و الجهد مما يجعل الاعصاب فى بعض الاحيان مشدوده .. 

الاخوة الاعزاء .. 

من وجهة نظرى الشخصيه أن من ينفعل دائماً هو شخص متذبذب الإيمان .. فعندما يرى إنتقادات توجه إلى عقيدته يسارع بتكذيبها بأية وسيله لان ذهنه يكون مشوش و يتزعزع إيمانه لانه مبنى على رمل .. فيريد أن يقنع نفسه أولاً قبل الآخر أن عقيدته على صواب .. 

ليبارك المسيح هذا المنتدى و يجعله سبب بركة للكثيرين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*

دعونى اغلق هذا الحوار واختم عليه 
اظن ان جميعنا قد فهم حقاً ما نريد 
وما يجب ان نفعله 
لنكون خير سفراء للمسيح 
إذ نسعى كسفراء عن المسيح كأن الله يعظ بنا" (2كو20:5)
ليبارك المسيح هذا المنتدى و يجعله سبب بركة للكثيرين​
*ولننتقل الأن جميعاً إلى الرابط الذى وضعه كوبتك هيرو والذى لم اراه حتى الأن 
كوبتك هيرو 
الذى سيبقى لاجلنا 
ورغماً عنه 
كوبتك هيرو ​*


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (10 يناير 2007)

...............................


----------

